# Porter Cable Drywall Sander



## CatD7

Porter Cable Drywall Sander - I think I'm gonna buy one.


----------



## machinemud

Good for you


----------



## sdrdrywall

Do it your shoulders will thank you !


----------



## thefinisher

CatD7 said:


> Porter Cable Drywall Sander - I think I'm gonna buy one.


Haha I feel like most of your posts are just random thoughts. Either way the porter cable is the best bang for your buck hands down.


----------



## CatD7

thefinisher said:


> Haha I feel like most of your posts are just random thoughts. Either way the porter cable is the best bang for your buck hands down.



I just ordered it,so that is good.


----------



## Stopper

CatD7 said:


> I just ordered it,so that is good.


Cancel it, but a festool.


----------



## thefinisher

Stopper said:


> Cancel it, but a festool.


Not worth the extra coin.... Got to try out a demo and I wasn't that impressed. It lets just as much dust out as my porter cable does. It is nice and has some cool features, but the porter cable is a production workhorse


----------



## Stopper

thefinisher said:


> Not worth the extra coin.... Got to try out a demo and I wasn't that impressed. It lets just as much dust out as my porter cable does. It is nice and has some cool features, but the porter cable is a production workhorse


I don't even worry about the amount of dust it kicks out, the festool not only does a better job sanding but stows away more easily and doesn't require maintenance., thats gotta save you alot of time, plus the vacuum keps sucking at max forever, the portcable one needs to be constantly stopped opened up and the cartridge banged out. You weren't impressed?!


----------



## thefinisher

Stopper said:


> I don't even worry about the amount of dust it kicks out, the festool not only does a better job sanding but stows away more easily and doesn't require maintenance., thats gotta save you alot of time, plus the vacuum keps sucking at max forever, the portcable one needs to be constantly stopped opened up and the cartridge banged out. You weren't impressed?!


It was a nice piece of equipment and also very well thought out with its attachments and what not, but it is not what I consider to be a workhorse. I put a bag in my porter cable vac and it works just as good as the festool does at that particular suction power. I did see the festool hang upside down from the suction power, but it is useless at that state. If the vacuum is up too much then you cant move around well with it to sand evenly. Most of our work is on new construction though where dust isn't a concern so the festool would be about worthless. The festool reminds me of a mercedes benz with its comforts and quality appearance, but when it comes down to it you need a muscle car that is simple and just flat out gets after it.


----------



## Stopper

thefinisher said:


> It was a nice piece of equipment and also very well thought out with its attachments and what not, but it is not what I consider to be a workhorse. I put a bag in my porter cable vac and it works just as good as the festool does at that particular suction power. I did see the festool hang upside down from the suction power, but it is useless at that state. If the vacuum is up too much then you cant move around well with it to sand evenly. Most of our work is on new construction though where dust isn't a concern so the festool would be about worthless. The festool reminds me of a mercedes benz with its comforts and quality appearance, but when it comes down to it you need a muscle car that is simple and just flat out gets after it.


 Never mind dust, as I said thats not why the Festool is better.
As for sanding evenly, the Festool does a far better job of evenly sanding than a porter cable, part of the reason for that is the PC has a very stiff head on it and the other reason is the Festool can suck from the center of the disk which keeps the sanding disk pulled evenly onto the surface. Also the actual velcro head on the festool is superior.
As for you car analogy, the Festool's vacuum cleaner is twice the size of your PC vacuum and has a massive dust filter that bangs itself clear of dust regularly, the PC filter by comparison is tiny! and clogs up rapidly as you would expect.
I've owned a Porter Cable for many years till it wore out, replaced the motor in the Vacuum and the sander and now I've owned the Festool for many years and I can tell you as far as being a work horse the Festool wins hands down, One reason is you can keep using the thing non stop , the vacuum doesnt clog up and you don't have all the maintenance you do with the Porter cable which over time adds up to alot of hours, more than making up for the difference in price.
Also because the festool sucks onto the wall, the machine itself is applying the pressure and not you, meaning you can keep working longer as you're not working as hard.

The Port Cable is a Placebo compared to the festool :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

What Vac were you using with your PC Stopper? I have been using a Starmix for the last 6 years and have not had any of the problems that you spoke of.
The one I have is like this.
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/STARMIX-...0695522685?pt=AU_Hardware&hash=item35b686517d


----------



## thefinisher

Stopper said:


> Never mind dust, as I said thats not why the Festool is better.
> As for sanding evenly, the Festool does a far better job of evenly sanding than a porter cable, part of the reason for that is the PC has a very stiff head on it and the other reason is the Festool can suck from the center of the disk which keeps the sanding disk pulled evenly onto the surface. Also the actual velcro head on the festool is superior.
> As for you car analogy, the Festool's vacuum cleaner is twice the size of your PC vacuum and has a massive dust filter that bangs itself clear of dust regularly, the PC filter by comparison is tiny! and clogs up rapidly as you would expect.
> I've owned a Porter Cable for many years till it wore out, replaced the motor in the Vacuum and the sander and now I've owned the Festool for many years and I can tell you as far as being a work horse the Festool wins hands down, One reason is you can keep using the thing non stop , the vacuum doesnt clog up and you don't have all the maintenance you do with the Porter cable which over time adds up to alot of hours, more than making up for the difference in price.
> Also because the festool sucks onto the wall, the machine itself is applying the pressure and not you, meaning you can keep working longer as you're not working as hard.
> 
> The Port Cable is a Placebo compared to the festool :thumbsup:


How many houses do you sand a year??


----------



## Stopper

thefinisher said:


> How many houses do you sand a year??


Heres a relevant question , have you sanded ONE house with a Festool?
no you did a 5 minute demo , decided you couldn't afford it and thought up a bunch of bull**** reasons why the PC is better. "workhorse"


----------



## thefinisher

Stopper said:


> Heres a relevant question , have you sanded ONE house with a Festool?
> no you did a 5 minute demo , decided you couldn't afford it and thought up a bunch of bull**** reasons why the PC is better. "workhorse"


Couldn't afford lol, holler back when you can handle $100k material bills..... a month :yes:. Anyway, the only reason I considered the festool is because it was advertised as being much better at collecting dust. So I tested it and it really wasn't any better at collecting the dust. Don't need to buy a festool when I got 3 PC's that work well. All of our sanders use PC's and they sand a ton of houses without problems. We don't use a vacuum on any of our new construction jobs so the only jobs we would use it to its potential would be small reno's and what not, but like I said it just didn't impress me. If I wanted one I can go in any day to my supplier to buy one. It is a nice piece of equipment, but it doesn't hold any advantages for our particular type of work.


----------



## Stopper

thefinisher said:


> Couldn't afford lol, holler back when you can handle $100k material bills..... a month :yes:. Anyway, the only reason I considered the festool is because it was advertised as being much better at collecting dust. So I tested it and it really wasn't any better at collecting the dust. Don't need to buy a festool when I got 3 PC's that work well. All of our sanders use PC's and they sand a ton of houses without problems. We don't use a vacuum on any of our new construction jobs so the only jobs we would use it to its potential would be small reno's and what not, but like I said it just didn't impress me. If I wanted one I can go in any day to my supplier to buy one. It is a nice piece of equipment, but it doesn't hold any advantages for our particular type of work.


 Why keep making a point about dust collection if dust collection isn't an issue? A PC or Festool can't sand all the detail stuff anyway, theres still plenty of dust to be made even if the PC or Festool let not dust leak out at all. 
I don't think I need to spend 100k on material to have a clue about a Porter Cable VS a Festool , when I'm the only one of us that has owned both for many years, so boast all ya like 
Any way don't knock it till you've tried it.


----------



## JustMe

Stopper said:


> A PC or Festool can't sand all the detail stuff anyway, theres still plenty of dust to be made even if the PC or Festool let not dust leak out at all.


That's where I might pull out a hand or pole vac sander to help finish.

But those do like to zap you at times with an electrical charge buildup. Sometimes pretty good.
Story on that: Helped another taper the other week in a stocked retail store, so no dust allowed, and couldn't use power sanders well, because of ....., ......., .......... .
We had 3 extendable painter type fiberglass handle poles, 2 that were identical and 1 that was a bit longer. Also had an 8' long fiberglass pole - no extension to it.
The 8' pole and one of the 2 identical extendable poles - lots of zaps from them, to where you didn't want to work with them. The other identical pole and the bit longer extendable pole - fine enough. No zaps from them at all.

Anyone have a solution to the poles that can zap you? Like ground your vac hose or something?


----------



## moore

little piles at the bottom of the angles ....That's about it...


----------



## saskataper

*GoPro vid of the PC*






Figured I'd take of vid of the PC in action, I'm starting to get the hang of it. Video is deceiving but thats a 9' ceiling which is wicked on the arms. I'm using joest 320 grit and it turns out beautifully.


----------



## gazman

They certainly make it easier.:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

saskataper said:


> Figured I'd take of vid of the PC in action, I'm starting to get the hang of it. Video is deceiving but thats a 9' ceiling which is wicked on the arms. I'm using joest 320 grit and it turns out beautifully.


I think I'm more impressed with that camera Saska, it's brilliant for the tool vids :yes:


----------



## saskataper

Yeah I really like that camera and its really easy to use, just two buttons, one on the front to turn it on and one on top to start and stop recording.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> Yeah I really like that camera and its really easy to use, just two buttons, one on the front to turn it on and one on top to start and stop recording.


I love GoPro's!
I'm waiting for the HD Hero 3 to come out in December! :yes:
http://gopro.com/cameras/hd-hero3-black-edition
Then you will start seeing more videos from me :thumbsup:


----------



## Newagestucco

Stopper said:


> Cancel it, but a festool.


hi i was going to buy the porter sander last month 

but i change my mind and saving up for the fest tool:thumbup:


----------



## Newagestucco

saskataper said:


> Sanding with a porter cable 7800 - YouTube
> 
> Figured I'd take of vid of the PC in action, I'm starting to get the hang of it. Video is deceiving but thats a 9' ceiling which is wicked on the arms. I'm using joest 320 grit and it turns out beautifully.


 
hows it going due you sand all your houses with power sanders 

look good due you get some marks from sanding with it or it turns good with just a little sponging 
im thinking of buying the fest tool i almost bot the p/c last month


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Newagestucco said:


> hows it going due you sand all your houses with power sanders
> 
> look good due you get some marks from sanding with it or it turns good with just a little sponging
> im thinking of buying the fest tool i almost bot the p/c last month


I just recently started sanding all my houses with the porter cable and truthfully, it's awesome!!
So much faster! It just takes a little practice. Like anything else really.
A regular 150gritt full circle disc sander scratches more than my PC does.

I could tell right away that Saskataper was using a higher end gritt in his video. If I had stayed on some of his joints as long as he did I would have sanded way too much off. He took a little longer to sand his room, probably because he's still getting used to it and he's using 320gritt. Which there is absolutely nothing wrong with! But once you dial that machine in, you can move even faster than what Saskataper was doing.
If I'm not mistaken the machine didn't really sound like it was on the fastest speed setting either...Sounded like a 4 out 5. Could have just been the sound from the GoPro, but it didn't sound like it was going full torque.
It's a good way to learn, don't let the PC intimidate you.
You can start off with a high gritt paper and a low speed setting until you get the hang of it. That's what I did.
For a while I only used it for one bedroom of each house I did, until I finally felt I was good enough to do a whole house. It surprisingly didn't take me as long as I thought it would have. Walls are gravy with it. Ceilings are a little tougher, but still a cakewalk compared to pole sanding at the end of the day.


----------



## saskataper

You nailed it PT 320 Joest set on 4 and I'm still getting used to it. I think the next case of paper I order will be 220, the 320 is awesome to show off the sander as polishes the joints and its really forgiving, but I think 220 would be faster and feather the edges better. 
As far as having to touch up after you saw it in the vid all I left out was getting on the stilts and hitting the high angles. 
I'm sold on power sanding now and it's just a matter of when I buy the festool not if.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

saskataper said:


> You nailed it PT 320 Joest set on 4 and I'm still getting used to it. I think the next case of paper I order will be 220, the 320 is awesome to show off the sander as polishes the joints and its really forgiving, but I think 220 would be faster and feather the edges better.
> As far as having to touch up after you saw it in the vid all I left out was getting on the stilts and hitting the high angles.
> I'm sold on power sanding now and it's just a matter of when I buy the festool not if.


Ya, I've been using the Joest 220grit and I find it's just perfect. You can cruise around at a nice fast pace but it's not too much that if you stay in one spot too long you burnt into it. It's pretty forgiving. Especially with the experience you have Scott.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

been awhile since I posted here, so I'll jump in on this one. I bought my first PC in 1996 (its still running, same motor and cable). I use the screens, that are laid on top of an old sandin pad. I have used from 100 grit, up to 220. They both all comparable,, neither leave a "swirl" or a "dig" (hint hint,,,, the operator does). Nowadays, I just use 150 grit. A man should be able to PC 150 brds in under 2 hrs. leaving just the sponging, and if he is using angleheads is just a skip and a jump.

Peace bros


----------



## sdrdrywall

Capt long time no hear hope all is well and work has improved for you.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

sdrdrywall said:


> Capt long time no hear hope all is well and work has improved for you.


things are getting better (my memory is getting worse,,,LOL):thumbup:


----------



## cazna

Well after 13 or so years of using power sanders i just pole sanded a house, Just a small one, The shoulders were shocking, Really bad, All over the place and often one shoulder was crazy higher than the other so i didnt like to pc sand it at all, I actually quite liked pole sanding, Went well, I cant help but think of buck, He said something like a pc is our screw blaster but not so sure about using it on the flats as all they need is a pole sand becouse we do em so perfect.

Since moving to boxes i have found the pc can be a bit harsh on the flats, And nice to see you again Capt.


----------



## gazman

Since the late 90`s we have been using a 10" box to finish. Come sanding time there was no real hassles. Recently We have started using the 12" box. We run it very very tight, so it has reduced our sanding considerably. So this has changed the way we sand. Before with the 10" I ran the PC on 4.5 now I am running it just under 3 I am still using Joest 220.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Well after 13 or so years of using power sanders i just pole sanded a house, Just a small one, The shoulders were shocking, Really bad, All over the place and often one shoulder was crazy higher than the other so i didnt like to pc sand it at all, I actually quite liked pole sanding, Went well, I cant help but think of buck, He said something like a pc is our screw blaster but not so sure about using it on the flats as all they need is a pole sand becouse we do em so perfect.
> 
> Since moving to boxes i have found the pc can be a bit harsh on the flats, And nice to see you again Capt.


We call it the screw and bead blaster:thumbup:

I have listened to you lads, I have figured out by turning down the speed and so on, you can sand out the flats, I can still do them by pole faster though. I spent years figuring out how to make your work smooth as possible for minimal sanding. We use a lot of cross hatching methods, so you see no sanding lines at ALL. 3 passes with the power sander then a buff, then light check, just too much time spent on them. Pole sander one lite pass, and your done.

We have the Chinese knock off version of the PC power sander. Half our problem is it's too big, clumsy, and heavy to run. Ceilings forget it:furious:, we cause a lot of damage when trying to run it on them, especially on 9 foot high(2.75m) Small tight spaces and rooms, forget it, too many position changes, and bad things happening:blink:,,, The one place we do seem to like it on, is angles.

So the only thing I can think of, is to modify the power sander, just like guys do to PC games and hot rods, not invent one, I doubt theres a market for a sander that don't run on a vac (so my supply guy says:whistling2

All the PS is,,Is a drywall screw gun with a cable and a disc head. I'm tempted to duct tape the whole system to a 42" extendable pole sander, and make it so the disc can be tilted and locked. Lite and compact so you can fly with it.

Theres smart guys on here, someone must of modded out their power sander some how, I'm a dumb arse when it comes to mechanical stuff , that's why I'm a taper.

Final note, my shoulders take a bigger beating using the power sander so far. My shoulders only take a beating pole sanding out painted ceilings, which I half to go do now. 13,000 sq house, no spray, all paint, some 16' high


----------



## thefinisher

Capt-sheetrock said:


> been awhile since I posted here, so I'll jump in on this one. I bought my first PC in 1996 (its still running, same motor and cable). I use the screens, that are laid on top of an old sandin pad. I have used from 100 grit, up to 220. They both all comparable,, neither leave a "swirl" or a "dig" (hint hint,,,, the operator does). Nowadays, I just use 150 grit. A man should be able to PC 150 brds in under 2 hrs. leaving just the sponging, and if he is using angleheads is just a skip and a jump.
> 
> Peace bros


Exactly how we run ours!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> We call it the screw and bead blaster:thumbup:
> 
> I have listened to you lads, I have figured out by turning down the speed and so on, you can sand out the flats, I can still do them by pole faster though. I spent years figuring out how to make your work smooth as possible for minimal sanding. We use a lot of cross hatching methods, so you see no sanding lines at ALL. 3 passes with the power sander then a buff, then light check, just too much time spent on them. Pole sander one lite pass, and your done.
> 
> We have the Chinese knock off version of the PC power sander. Half our problem is it's too big, clumsy, and heavy to run. Ceilings forget it:furious:, we cause a lot of damage when trying to run it on them, especially on 9 foot high(2.75m) Small tight spaces and rooms, forget it, too many position changes, and bad things happening:blink:,,, The one place we do seem to like it on, is angles.
> 
> So the only thing I can think of, is to modify the power sander, just like guys do to PC games and hot rods, not invent one, I doubt theres a market for a sander that don't run on a vac (so my supply guy says:whistling2
> 
> All the PS is,,Is a drywall screw gun with a cable and a disc head. I'm tempted to duct tape the whole system to a 42" extendable pole sander, and make it so the disc can be tilted and locked. Lite and compact so you can fly with it.
> 
> Theres smart guys on here, someone must of modded out their power sander some how, I'm a dumb arse when it comes to mechanical stuff , that's why I'm a taper.
> 
> Final note, my shoulders take a bigger beating using the power sander so far. My shoulders only take a beating pole sanding out painted ceilings, which I half to go do now. 13,000 sq house, no spray, all paint, some 16' high


 
That version is worse than a pole sander, I feel your pain. 

The long and the short of it is this 2buck,,, is a skill saw faster and better than a hand saw? 

OR

Is a zooka faster and better than hand tapeing?


----------



## moore

''Pole sander one lite pass, and your done''


:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> That version is worse than a pole sander, I feel your pain.
> 
> The long and the short of it is this 2buck,,, is a skill saw faster and better than a hand saw?
> 
> OR
> 
> Is a zooka faster and better than hand tapeing?


So if someone was throwing a contest, and said you could pick from one of these four sanders, which one would you pick

Hint hint, xmas is coming, whose going to start up a contest:whistling2::yes:

(were currently using the one with the hand in the pic)


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> ''Pole sander one lite pass, and your done''
> 
> 
> :yes:


 
Still a hand sander at heart,,,,,,, LOL,,,,,,, I feel your pain,,, or maybe I shouold say,,,,,I sand your pain!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Hint hint, xmas is coming, whose going to start up a contest:whistling2::yes:


I'll contact Festool. I'll see what I can do. :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> ''Pole sander one lite pass, and your done''
> 
> 
> :yes:


 
Seriouly tho,,, is a box faster than a hand?????
Is a PC faster than a pole??

Time is money,,,,, is it not??????

Look at my avitar,,,,,, is a banjo faster then a guitar????


----------



## moore

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Seriouly tho,,, is a box faster than a hand?????
> Is a PC faster than a pole??
> 
> Time is money,,,,, is it not??????
> 
> Look at my avitar,,,,,, is a banjo faster then a guitar????


 So now I got to load 2 vids ..One of my finish sand ,,and another one playing the flat top.....LOL!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

moore said:


> So now I got to load 2 vids ..One of my finish sand ,,and another one playing the flat top.....LOL!!!!


 
Sure, you can pick a flat-top,,,, but does your squeeze like it as much as mine does?????????


If you ain't felt the flat end of an iron skillit,,,,,, you ain't sheet !!!!!!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'll contact Festool. I'll see what I can do. :thumbsup:


Well if you do.......:whistling2:

I could be wrong, but I think it was said on this site they won't sell you the unit without their vacuum.

But this pic impresses me, look how he can sand the ceilings from the floor. Poor little 2bjr was grunting and groaning all day, holding the power sander out reached over his head all day off of stilts.

It was awesome, I was laughing under my breath all day...... sucker


----------



## saskataper

They will sell it without the vac, thats what I will probably do when I buy mine and use it with my PC vac for the first while unless I have to much money at the time. You do save about $100 if you buy them together though and the vac looks pretty sweet to me.
The one thing that has me sold it the ability to add or remove extensions so you can have it about 40" which would be way easier to manoeuvre on walls, then you can add enough extensions to do an 11'6" ceiling. Also in your pic the guys has the harness on which is extra of course but is supposed to take all the weight when you're doing ceilings.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

okay guys,,,, we're drywallers,,,not rocket surgeons !!!!

You can buy a broom at Blowes, with the little black foam on the handle. Unscrew the broom head, turn the handle around, stick it up the PC's arse,,, and sand a 14ft cieling from the floor.:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> So if someone was throwing a contest, and said you could pick from one of these four sanders, which one would you pick
> 
> Hint hint, xmas is coming, whose going to start up a contest:whistling2::yes:
> 
> (were currently using the one with the hand in the pic)


I know that I am going to cop some flack over this but I would pick the porter Cable. I tried a Festo on a house and I was unimpressed


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Well if you do.......:whistling2:
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think it was said on this site they won't sell you the unit without their vacuum.
> 
> But this pic impresses me, look how he can sand the ceilings from the floor. Poor little 2bjr was grunting and groaning all day, holding the power sander out reached over his head all day off of stilts.
> 
> It was awesome, I was laughing under my breath all day...... sucker


Saskataper's right, they sell them separately. But you save a few bucks if you buy them together.

*Sander*
http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-drywall-sander-571579-lhs-225.html

*Vaccuum*
http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-ct-36-drywall-dust-extractor-vacuum-584014.html

*Combo*
http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-sander-vacuum-combo.html


----------



## PrecisionTaping

gazman said:


> I know that I am going to cop some flack over this but I would pick the porter Cable. I tried a Festo on a house and I was unimpressed


I actually don't doubt you one bit.
I would agree with you more than disagree on that one Gazman.
I think you're paying for the name with Festool.
I'm sure they are good....but more than double the price good?! :blink:
http://www.walltools.com/porter-cable-7800-drywall-sander-7812-drywall-vacuum-freebies-1.html

I'll stick with my PC for now. Thanks but no thanks. It's sure as hell convenient that it comes all apart and that you can add extensions and what not but still...I don't know.
I'm sure it's a nice tool and works great. It's just pricey for something that I already have which does an equally good job.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I know that I am going to cop some flack over this but I would pick the porter Cable. I tried a Festo on a house and I was unimpressed


How come:blink:


----------



## Newagestucco

gazman said:


> I know that I am going to cop some flack over this but I would pick the porter Cable. I tried a Festo on a house and I was unimpressed


 
hi gazman

can you explain alittle more in detail the defferance 

was going to buy the p/c but was thinking of going with fest tool instead
now u got me :blink:


----------



## saskataper

One thing about the festool that will make it easier to buy is all festool tools have a 30 no questions return policy so if it doesn't live up to expectations just take it back. I got nothin like that when I bought my PC.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Newagestucco said:


> hi gazman
> 
> can you explain alittle more in detail the defferance
> 
> was going to buy the p/c but was thinking of going with fest tool instead
> now u got me :blink:


Here's the difference.
PC = $778.99
http://www.walltools.com/porter-cable-7800-drywall-sander-7812-drywall-vacuum-freebies-1.html


Festool = $1,675.00
http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-sander-vacuum-combo.html

A difference of $896.00 and you don't get a free router. :whistling2:
My mind is made up. lol.
The Festool is more or less just way more customizable and portable.
It can be completely disassembled and stored away neatly in a beautiful little case and also has attachments in case you have *even * more money you don't need.
Like 20" extension arms for $185 each...
http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-drywall-sander-extension-495169.html
as well as a support harness for $200
http://www.walltools.com/festool-planex-drywall-sander-support-harness-496911.html

The festool is also a pound & half heavier. (10lbs)
They say it's only 8.4lbs but that's without an extension, which means it's only 43" long, with the 20" extension which makes it a total of 63" it weighs 10lbs. You have to take this into consideration because the porter cable is 62" long. You can't say it's lighter than the PC because it's only half the size. It weighs more than the PC even without the standard extension that comes with it. I know it's not a huge difference, but hold it over your head all day and then talk to me :yes:

Festool is Nike, PC is Addidas.
They're both good products. 
One offers more attachments and convenience and charges up the ass for it, while the other does the same job for half the price.

Sure if you want to sand 11 or 12ft ceilings from the floor you can...
But you're going to have to buy 3 $185 extensions to do it comfortably....which will bump you up to almost 15lbs over your head which unless your the hulk you won't be able to hold for very long, which means you'll need to buy a $200 harness.
You're now at $755 in extra's! On top of the $1675 you paid for the vacuum and sander = $2430 before taxes.
Congrats. You're now broke.

But you can now sand 12ft from the floor and when you're all done, tuck it away nicely in a little briefcase. :whistling2:
Because we all know how clean and meticulous us tapers are  

But more or less they're the same! Your finish will be no different.


----------



## gazman

Newagestucco said:


> hi gazman
> 
> can you explain alittle more in detail the defferance
> 
> was going to buy the p/c but was thinking of going with fest tool instead
> now u got me :blink:


I knew I would get some responses with that statement:yes:. 
My reasons why.
1: The Festool feels heavier to use. Having the motor in the head contributes to this.
2: When sanding the ceiling it would throw out a little clump of dust through one of the holes in the head, and it always landed in my eye.:furious:
3: You can throw the PC around, where as the festo I fealt that I had to man handle. Kind of like the difference between driving a nimble sports car or a suv on a tight mountain road.
4: And when you can buy 2 PC`s and 2 German vacum cleaners for the price of one Festo kit the deal is sealed. But price aside if the PC and the Festo were the same price I WOULD BUY THE PC.

I did like the fact that it can be shrunk down (Kind of like using the drywall master short handle when boxing walls) but this does not make up for the other short comings. (Pun intended)
The convenience of a short sander has got me thinking about cutting down a PC. (I might keep my eye on Ebay for a second hand one and break out the angle grinder.)

I can honestly say that I wanted the festo to be awsome. The disapointment of the test run was a real surprise for me.


----------



## Drywall_King

I can machine sand a house in a hour, i come from Canada where we pole sand everything, but running with the machine sanding a house is a great thrill, sometimes the machine wants to stall, smell the brushes burning, my advice never start on the mudd find your path after that...


----------



## saskataper

gazman said:


> I knew I would get some responses with that statement:yes:.
> My reasons why.
> 1: The Festool feels heavier to use. Having the motor in the head contributes to this.
> 2: When sanding the ceiling it would throw out a little clump of dust through one of the holes in the head, and it always landed in my eye.:furious:
> 3: You can throw the PC around, where as the festo I fealt that I had to man handle. Kind of like the difference between driving a nimble sports car or a suv on a tight mountain road.
> 4: And when you can buy 2 PC`s and 2 German vacum cleaners for the price of one Festo kit the deal is sealed. But price aside if the PC and the Festo were the same price I WOULD BUY THE PC.
> 
> I did like the fact that it can be shrunk down (Kind of like using the drywall master short handle when boxing walls) but this does not make up for the other short comings. (Pun intended)
> The convenience of a short sander has got me thinking about cutting down a PC. (I might keep my eye on Ebay for a second hand one and break out the angle grinder.)
> 
> I can honestly say that I wanted the festo to be awsome. The disapointment of the test run was a real surprise for me.


I like your idea of cutting a PC down, do you really think its possible? I've got a 2nd one that I picked up cheap that just needs a speed control and vac hose on the head so I would be interested in doing it. I can see cutting the housing down but what about the cable?


----------



## Lloydnz

They make a cut down drywall sander all ready they are called flex okapi 702 vea model they are the same as a porter cable all the parts interchange with a porter cable . Goggle them and you will see.:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Lloydnz said:


> They make a cut down drywall sander all ready they are called flex okapi 702 vea model they are the same as a porter cable all the parts interchange with a porter cable . Goggle them and you will see.:thumbup:


Sweet lead LIoydnz:thumbup:

On a google search, our European buddy site J&T,,, Ames taper says that model has been discontinued 

They now sell this model instead, which looks sweet to me. You should buy this one, and sell me your used sander:whistling2:

http://euro-industry.com/main.php?index=details&cat=109&prod=23196600

I'm on the side of Saskataper, the power sanders are too damn long. It's like the designers of them think we do jobs that are big wide and open,,,, the perfect situation,,,,not meant for shacks.

If I ever get some down time, I will transfer all the parts to a sanding pole that extends. If it works, then maybe I will invest into a good sander, with the sole purpose to rip it apart.

And before guys come firing back at me with their guns a blazing. Justme me informed me the Chinese knock off version is just that. But it would at least give me a generic idea whether to invest in a good one or not. The head/disc on it is much too stiff and cumbersome compared to one I seen operate on youtube vids. But still, a handle that is 63" long for the PC version is just nuts IMO.

As the capt said in his one post, you don't half to be a rocket scientist to figure out how to extend them longer(broom handle, pole sander up their arse) but to make them shorter, then you half to be one:furious:


----------



## Philma Crevices

2buckcanuck said:


> Sweet lead LIoydnz:thumbup:
> 
> On a google search, our European buddy site J&T,,, Ames taper says that model has been discontinued
> 
> They now sell this model instead, which looks sweet to me. You should buy this one, and sell me your used sander:whistling2:
> 
> http://euro-industry.com/main.php?index=details&cat=109&prod=23196600
> 
> I'm on the side of Saskataper, the power sanders are too damn long. It's like the designers of them think we do jobs that are big wide and open,,,, the perfect situation,,,,not meant for shacks.
> 
> If I ever get some down time, I will transfer all the parts to a sanding pole that extends. If it works, then maybe I will invest into a good sander, with the sole purpose to rip it apart.
> 
> And before guys come firing back at me with their guns a blazing. Justme me informed me the Chinese knock off version is just that. But it would at least give me a generic idea whether to invest in a good one or not. The head/disc on it is much too stiff and cumbersome compared to one I seen operate on youtube vids. But still, a handle that is 63" long for the PC version is just nuts IMO.
> 
> As the capt said in his one post, you don't half to be a rocket scientist to figure out how to extend them longer(broom handle, pole sander up their arse) but to make them shorter, then you half to be one:furious:


 Sounds like a plan. We'll be expecting a report on your finding no later than...... Dec. 12th 5PM. :yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

saskataper said:


> One thing about the festool that will make it easier to buy is all festool tools have a 30 no questions return policy so if it doesn't live up to expectations just take it back. I got nothin like that when I bought my PC.


every PC I have bought comes with a year, "no question" guarentee. (That would be four of em)


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> The convenience of a short sander has got me thinking about cutting down a PC. (I might keep my eye on Ebay for a second hand one and break out the angle grinder.)


 read post below



Philma Crevices said:


> Sounds like a plan. We'll be expecting a report on your finding no later than...... Dec. 12th 5PM.


I pass the Buck to Gazman:thumbup:

I suck at mechanical stuff, I can guarantee you that any mod I did would involve a lot of duct tape and copper wire:whistling2:

I'm thinking about dropping it off at my one buddy who is a millwright. He 's a smart guy, but always drunk, 2bjr calls him the handiest drunk he knows.

So Gazman seems like the handy type (not sure about the drunk thing though:whistling2 I elect him to show us how it's done. then he can make a video for mechanical dumb arses like me or anyone else.

P.S. Gazman, your not allowed to use any duct tape or copper wire for your little science project,,,, due Dec 12th,5 PM:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

I am up for it:thumbsup:. But forget the time frame. The only second hand PC on Ebay at the moment is $300 and it looks like a piece of garbage. I am not prepared to cut up a new one until I know that it can be done.


----------



## thefinisher

I have said it before that I thought the PC is better suited for production work but I caught a lot of flack from that as well. I tested out the festool and was simply unimpressed with it. It was almost overly engineered and felt like it was bulkier to handle. I think it is a nice sander but I still feel like the PC is a workhorse that can take a beating and ask for more. Price tag aside, there isn't hardly any advantages the festool has over the PC besides the ability to decrease in size which isn't that big of a deal. And Capt was right about the broom stick being able to go up to reach up to 14'. I also noticed there is zero difference between the festool vacuum and my porter cable vacuum with a bag filter and a clean exhaust filter. Either way you will still get dust flying out when you lift the machine and when you let it run out past a piece of bead. I think if you get the festool then good for you, but in all reality the PC will meet any of your sanding needs :thumbsup:. Just my opinion of course.....


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> I am up for it:thumbsup:. But forget the time frame. The only second hand PC on Ebay at the moment is $300 and it looks like a piece of garbage. I am not prepared to cut up a new one until I know that it can be done.


It would be very easy to do, the drive cable is the only problem, whether of not you could get the cut end pressed square for where it attaches to the motor. 
Personally I would rather have a shorter PC and just do the ceilings off stilts.....very tempted, I've got a funny idea I may have kept the old drive cable from my last PC 
Edit: Found it, here's a pic of the square part of the cable end, You would need a hydraulic press to square the end off after cutting I would guess.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I am up for it. But forget the time frame. The only second hand PC on Ebay at the moment is $300 and it looks like a piece of garbage. I am not prepared to cut up a new one until I know that it can be done.


Good news gazman, kiwiman just volunteered to shorten a sander.... we shall give him till December 1st











Kiwiman said:


> It would be very easy to do, the drive cable is the only problem, whether of not you could get the cut end pressed square for where it attaches to the motor.
> Personally I would rather have a shorter PC and just do the ceilings off stilts.....very tempted, I've got a funny idea I may have kept the old drive cable from my last PC
> Edit: Found it, here's a pic of the square part of the cable end, You would need a hydraulic press to square the end off after cutting I would guess.


I shall try to help you with my mechanical expertise on how to make your cable square sheep shagger:whistling2:

Duct tape ewe cable to a cement block, and whack it with a heavy hammer.....

Now you can't say I have never helped you:thumbup:
now get to work slacker..................


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

2buckcanuck said:


> Good news gazman, kiwiman just volunteered to shorten a sander.... we shall give him till December 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall try to help you with my mechanical expertise on how to make your cable square sheep shagger:whistling2:
> 
> Duct tape ewe cable to a cement block, and whack it with a heavy hammer.....
> 
> Now you can't say I have never helped you:thumbup:
> now get to work slacker..................


I think your on to something there 2buck.

I think, if you duct tape the end of the cable tight, lay it on an anvil, and beat it with,,,say a 3lb hammer (I think that nine pounder is abit over kill), you could square it up good nuff,,, and then cut it off on a band saw or something similar before ya take the tape off it.

could try that on a broke cable,,,nothing to lose there


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I think your on to something there 2buck.
> 
> I think, if you duct tape the end of the cable tight, lay it on an anvil, and beat it with,,,say a 3lb hammer (I think that nine pounder is abit over kill), you could square it up good nuff,,, and then cut it off on a band saw or something similar before ya take the tape off it.
> 
> could try that on a broke cable,,,nothing to lose there


I'm right about something:blink:
hear that kiwi sheep shagger, I'm a mechanical genius


----------



## Kiwiman

Blacksmith style....sounds like me :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman

I am probably wrong (I often am) but I think that the individual wires in the cable would separate if you use the "belt it approach". Probably better off bronzing the end and then use a file to form the square drive.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> I am probably wrong (I often am) but I think that the individual wires in the cable would separate if you use the "belt it approach". Probably better off bronzing the end and then use a file to form the square drive.


I'm thinking filing would take too much off the outer strands, I think the biggest problem whichever way it's done would be the strands coming loose, so bronzing would be a good idea, maybe bronze then press....Dunno, I'll do some experimenting tomorrow.


----------



## Stopper

gazman said:


> I knew I would get some responses with that statement:yes:.
> My reasons why.
> 1: The Festool feels heavier to use. Having the motor in the head contributes to this.
> 2: When sanding the ceiling it would throw out a little clump of dust through one of the holes in the head, and it always landed in my eye.:furious:
> 3: You can throw the PC around, where as the festo I fealt that I had to man handle. Kind of like the difference between driving a nimble sports car or a suv on a tight mountain road.
> 4: And when you can buy 2 PC`s and 2 German vacum cleaners for the price of one Festo kit the deal is sealed. But price aside if the PC and the Festo were the same price I WOULD BUY THE PC.
> 
> I did like the fact that it can be shrunk down (Kind of like using the drywall master short handle when boxing walls) but this does not make up for the other short comings. (Pun intended)
> The convenience of a short sander has got me thinking about cutting down a PC. (I might keep my eye on Ebay for a second hand one and break out the angle grinder.)
> 
> I can honestly say that I wanted the festo to be awsome. The disapointment of the test run was a real surprise for me.


 The Festool is awesome! I''ve owned one for many years now and would never go back to a PC.
The thing with the porter cable and thrwing it about is probably because it doesnt suck onto the surface, so maybe you're used to working it like a pole sander, where as the Festool Planex sucks onto the surface hard enough to support its own weight, which means it doesn't have to be thrown about like a pole sander to do the same work. 

They don't throw out any more dust than a Porter cable either, the vacuum cleaner that they come with is extremely strong.

Pricewise, I bought my Festool for about $4000NZD which included the sander and vacuum , the vacuum filter by the way doesnt have to be continually cleaned like the PC one, you could sand a whole house without having to open the vacumm cleaner , not so with the PC which clogs up quite often. 
The Sander in 2Bucks post with the triangular head would have set me back $2600NZD and DIDN'T come with a vacuum..and came in an absolutely huge red plastic case the size of a canoe.


----------



## Stopper

Kiwiman said:


> It would be very easy to do, the drive cable is the only problem, whether of not you could get the cut end pressed square for where it attaches to the motor.
> Personally I would rather have a shorter PC and just do the ceilings off stilts.....very tempted, I've got a funny idea I may have kept the old drive cable from my last PC
> Edit: Found it, here's a pic of the square part of the cable end, You would need a hydraulic press to square the end off after cutting I would guess.


Or just by one of these
http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/other/auction-535689036.htm

or how about a festool knock off 
http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/sanders/auction-534173057.htm


----------



## Stopper

Kiwiman said:


> It would be very easy to do, the drive cable is the only problem, whether of not you could get the cut end pressed square for where it attaches to the motor.
> Personally I would rather have a shorter PC and just do the ceilings off stilts.....very tempted, I've got a funny idea I may have kept the old drive cable from my last PC
> Edit: Found it, here's a pic of the square part of the cable end, You would need a hydraulic press to square the end off after cutting I would guess.


If you had a Festool you wouldn't need to clamber round on stilts, with the Festool you can simply buy an extra section or two and make the thing extremely long


----------



## gazman

Kiwiman said:


> I'm thinking filing would take too much off the outer strands, I think the biggest problem whichever way it's done would be the strands coming loose, so bronzing would be a good idea, maybe bronze then press....Dunno, I'll do some experimenting tomorrow.


What I should have said was over load with bronze, then file the bronze square.


----------



## Kiwiman

Stopper said:


> Or just by one of these
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/other/auction-535689036.htm
> 
> or how about a festool knock off
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/sanders/auction-534173057.htm


Oh ya bugger, now I'll have to consider buying another tool, the only thing that would put me off is the 9" grinder looking one seems to have a solid fixed head, and the festool knock off one only has a 5oow motor.


----------



## Kiwiman

Kiwiman said:


> Oh ya bugger, now I'll have to consider buying another tool, the only thing that would put me off is the 9" grinder looking one seems to have a solid fixed head, and the festool knock off one only has a *5oow motor.*


I'll choose to eat my words on this one, I just had a look at my pc and it only has a 405w motor, I thought it was a 700w but *I was wrong*.
There is this one that might be worth a look, extendable from 1050mm - 1600mm, hard to tell from the pic but the motor looks the same design as the pc.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> *I was wrong*.


Good, things are back to normal









Here's a schematic, get to work cutting that sander down, clocks ticking


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> Good, things are back to normal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a schematic, get to work cutting that sander down, clocks ticking


Nah....I'd rather buy one, less stress involved when you know you're not going to destroy your perfectly good sander.
I tried smacking the old spare cable on a steel anvil with a hammer.....didn't do a hell of a lot except loosen the outer strands, Gaz is probably right by suggesting bronzing then filing.


----------



## Square Foot

Stopper said:


> Or just by one of these
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/other/auction-535689036.htm
> 
> or how about a festool knock off
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/building-renovation/tools/power-tools/sanders/auction-534173057.htm


Both are junk.

The first, which is basically a glorified grinder, does not have enough head pivot to run/sand properly. Hand placement is awkward.

The second is a better effort, but you still get what you pay for. Low cost = sacrifice.


----------



## Square Foot

Kiwiman said:


> Oh ya bugger, now I'll have to consider buying another tool, the only thing that would put me off is the 9" grinder looking one seems to have a solid fixed head, and the festool knock off one only has a 5oow motor.


The model (looks identical) I had in my hands, only slightly pivoted.


----------



## Kiwiman

Square Foot said:


> The model (looks identical) I had in my hands, only slightly pivoted.


So what's your verdict? did it feel like a cheap nasty piece of crap or a useable tool?


----------



## Square Foot

Kiwiman said:


> So what's your verdict? did it feel like a cheap nasty piece of crap or a useable tool?


Although I did not actually sand any drywall with it, I did put it against the wall to see how it felt. The fact (concern which you pointed out) that head movement is limited put me off. The ergonomics of the handle combined with the low profile is also a problem, as the trigger switch is facing the wall. 

The modular sander that you linked is functional and can be used with somewhat decent results but depending on your angle placement it can start severely vibrating. I will only use this one for removing existing textures, or as a last resort, should my PC's go down


----------



## Kiwiman

Square Foot said:


> Although I did not actually sand any drywall with it, I did put it against the wall to see how it felt. The fact (concern which you pointed out) that head movement is limited put me off. The ergonomics of the handle combined with the low profile is also a problem, as the trigger switch is facing the wall.
> 
> The modular sander that you linked is functional and can be used with somewhat decent results but depending on your angle placement it can start severely vibrating. I will only use this one for removing existing textures, or as a last resort, should my PC's go down


Oooops







I didn't read which of my posts you quoted, I was thinking you were quoting about this extendable one which is the one I was asking about....


----------



## Stopper

Square Foot said:


> Although I did not actually sand any drywall with it, I did put it against the wall to see how it felt. The fact (concern which you pointed out) that head movement is limited put me off. The ergonomics of the handle combined with the low profile is also a problem, as the trigger switch is facing the wall.
> 
> The modular sander that you linked is functional and can be used with somewhat decent results but depending on your angle placement it can start severely vibrating. I will only use this one for removing existing textures, or as a last resort, should my PC's go down


 Porter Cables don't have all that much head movement, they're very stiff, the Festool Planex has a huge amount of head movement because it doesn't have a cable curving round from the arm to the head.
But you're right about getting what you pay for, except the Pc style sander in 2Bucks post , the one with the triangular head, doesnt look like any sort of improvement on the older style PC, even though it cost more than a Planex.


----------



## keke

I just find this video: 



 it looks interesting.what do you think guys?


----------



## Square Foot

Stopper said:


> Porter Cables don't have all that much head movement, they're very stiff, the Festool Planex has a huge amount of head movement because it doesn't have a cable curving round from the arm to the head.
> But you're right about getting what you pay for, except the Pc style sander in 2Bucks post , the one with the triangular head, doesnt look like any sort of improvement on the older style PC, even though it cost more than a Planex.


I mentioned a while back in another post that PC needs to pay more attention to QC, as their drive cables were coming out in different lengths. I received one that was about 1/4" too long which ended up causing stiffer head movement and caused the disc to push more to one side when head was against the wall. They can easily be cut back but shouldn't have to be.

Some day, I might get one of those planex sanders.


----------



## JustMe

keke said:


> I just find this video: Dustless Turbo Drywall Sander, Light weight, Inexpensive - YouTube it looks interesting.what do you think guys?


Some reviews on it can be found here:

http://www.amazon.com/Dustless-Tech...rtBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#RFKQIFVNAN8B1


----------



## Stopper

keke said:


> I just find this video: Dustless Turbo Drywall Sander, Light weight, Inexpensive - YouTube it looks interesting.what do you think guys?


 That actually looks like quite a good idea, be good for certain jobs. but as long as its priced reasonably... after all its only a lunch box with whirly gig in it...production costs cant be that great.
Like the Homax Banjo attachment wheel for doing corners, it cost as much as the banjo itself and all it is is a small piece of plastic with a wheel on it, its probably worth more than its weight in Gold many times over.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

catisred said:


> Cay you show us your picture? Many thanks


I have one. What do you want? A picture? A video? What would you like to see?


----------



## boco

I am purchasing a new porter cable this week. I bought my first 1 in 1999 and this will be my 4th. I get about 3 years out of them and then throw them away. I have had other knockoffs that were much heavier but were built with more power and left less dust. Bottom line is that porter cables are built like throw away tools. Do they work yes but i wouldnt buy another tool from porta cable if this is the way they operate. Maybe Ryobi will start making them. If they did i would buy one from them as there tools are sweet. Festool makes nice stuff l but it aint cheap.


----------



## silverstilts

boco said:


> I am purchasing a new porter cable this week. I bought my first 1 in 1999 and this will be my 4th. I get about 3 years out of them and then throw them away. I have had other knockoffs that were much heavier but were built with more power and left less dust. Bottom line is that porter cables are built like throw away tools. Do they work yes but i wouldnt buy another tool from porta cable if this is the way they operate. Maybe Ryobi will start making them. If they did i would buy one from them as there tools are sweet. Festool makes nice stuff l but it aint cheap.


 What kind of abuse are u putting it through anyway? Three years only? I can see some maintenance but all mine have surpassed three years. Most tools now days are garbage the way they put them together. I watch one of my guys how he sands and it seems he overworks it(bearing down on it too hard) which can break the cable and also screw up the bearing. You don't have to push hard on them to do the work they do it on their own.


----------



## silverstilts

keke said:


> I just find this video: Dustless Turbo Drywall Sander, Light weight, Inexpensive - YouTube it looks interesting.what do you think guys?


 Maybe for a homeowner, but if you are gonna sand you may as well use something that won't take three days to sand when a PC can do it with speed. They complain about the weight of the motor , let me tell you its a whole lot lighter than a tube full of mud or even a 12" box full. Besides that weight has little to do with it being you can switch which hand you drive it with. Nothing like having a little air blowing on you when it is hot out which you will with a porter cable, unless of course you are 2buck jr with a pole sander he moves so fast he causes hurricane wind conditions.


----------



## silverstilts

Maybe it was 2buck can't find the video now or thread. I am sure he will chime in as soon as he reads this.


----------



## DSJOHN

I have 3 PC sanders-- my oldest one [97] burned out last year-- my second oldest[98] just burned out Sat[hoping just brushes] the 97 motor went--being part time now not buying another right now, but we were sanding a house or 2 a week and only replaced bearings on one of them in that whole time---man you guys must be rough on tools!!!


----------



## boco

silverstilts said:


> What kind of abuse are u putting it through anyway? Three years only? I can see some maintenance but all mine have surpassed three years. Most tools now days are garbage the way they put them together. I watch one of my guys how he sands and it seems he overworks it(bearing down on it too hard) which can break the cable and also screw up the bearing. You don't have to push hard on them to do the work they do it on their own.


 Its not really me thats hard on them. Its my employees. I swear if there one box sticking out in the entire house. Give them the PC and they will find it. I use 1 piece of sandpaper per house. My employees use a pack and then i have to get a new pad too as theres proply a huge chunk out of the old one. 

I also use my PC with vac to sand painted walls. Great for removing smoke damaged or stained walls and ceilings. If there any walls painted that i am going to skim coat i hit it with the PC first to remove some of the stiple from roller pad. Then i also use my PC for refinishing hardwood floors. Not oak or any hardwoods but for soft woods like pine its a freakin dream.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

boco said:


> I am purchasing a new porter cable this week. I bought my first 1 in 1999 and this will be my 4th. I get about 3 years out of them and then throw them away. I have had other knockoffs that were much heavier but were built with more power and left less dust. Bottom line is that porter cables are built like throw away tools. Do they work yes but i wouldnt buy another tool from porta cable if this is the way they operate. Maybe Ryobi will start making them. If they did i would buy one from them as there tools are sweet. Festool makes nice stuff l but it aint cheap.


I don't know what to say to that....:blink:
You think Porter Cable is crap and you want Ryobi to start making them!?
That's ridiculous. Ryobi is specifically what you just described Porter Cable to be. Not saying there tools aren't any good. 
Ryobi tools we're specifically created for the amateur builder who cannot afford a quality tool and thus offer a less expensive price tag.
They've come a long way in a few years and I have a few of their tools as well, however comparing them to Porter Cable? Forget it.
Ryobi's are built as throw away tools. That' exactly what they are. You can buy them cheap and when they break, keep the battery and toss out the power tool and buy another one. I have a friend who has like 40 ryobi batteries. He's been using their tools for years. Just their drills however. Anything he needs precision or quality with he buys Makita, Bosch or Milwaukee. He just tosses out the drills after he's done with them. You can buy a drill and battery ryobi combo for cheaper than you can buy just a replacement battery from any other company. There's a reason for that.

There's nothing wrong with the Porter Cable sanders. As a matter of fact, they're the industry standard!
And they have a modest price tag on them!
$460!!?? What more do you want?
http://www.walltools.com/products/p...all-sander-with-dust-collection-ptc-7801.html

The only reason they sell for that cheap is because they've been around for so long and sell so many.
If any other company made an attempt to make one they wouldn't be able to come near their price.
Example & point = Festool.
If Ryobi made an orbital disc sander for $200, sure I'd buy one as a laugh and try it out. Because that's what their tools are good for. 
This combo kit came on sale at HomeDepot a few months back for $79!!!
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/18v-lithium-drill-and-impact-driver-kit/813488
It was the best day of my life! I bought 4 of the kits! $79
Like I said, good throw away tools. If the drills last me 1 month I'm happy! 79$....for 2 batteries and two drills..what a joke. The batteries are worth more than the tools.

Let's compare.
http://www.homedepot.ca/product/m18-cordless-lithium-ion-2-tool-combo-kit/958845 (And that's awesome deal!!)

So sure, if you want these guys making you a dustless drywall sander, I'd love to see it. But the only way I'll buy it is if it's at least half the price of what I'm currently happy with! PC works great for me and I have no problems with it!
Maybe you should be less rough on your tools.
Or keep buying ryobi. :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

boco said:


> Its not really me thats hard on them. Its my employees. I swear if there one box sticking out in the entire house. Give them the PC and they will find it. I use 1 piece of sandpaper per house. My employees use a pack and then i have to get a new pad too as theres proply a huge chunk out of the old one.


Amen!!
I hate that too! :furious:
I swear, I do a full house with one, maybe two pieces of sanding paper!
My guys use it, somehow they go through 15 :blink:
Damnit all! Now I need to order more! lol.


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Kiwiman said:


> I'll choose to eat my words on this one, I just had a look at my pc and it only has a 405w motor, I thought it was a 700w but *I was wrong*.
> There is this one that might be worth a look, extendable from 1050mm - 1600mm, hard to tell from the pic but the motor looks the same design as the pc.


Who makes that Kiwiman!?
I might try and hunt one down...


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Who makes that Kiwiman!?
> I might try and hunt one down...


Then you can sell it to me for a reduced price when your done playing with it
Right:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Then you can sell it to me for a reduced price when your done playing with it
> Right:thumbup::whistling2:


Pretty much


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pretty much


Buy this one:thumbup::yes:

Wait till you see how he sands the ceilings


----------



## PrecisionTaping

What the hell did I just watch? lol.
That looks like the most ridiculous thing ever. A friggen lift for a disc sander...wow.
Someone had too much time on their hands to design that. lol


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> Pretty much


Oh Oh Oh,,,,, buy me this one







,,, I mean, test out this one:whistling2:
900 watts and 8 pounds:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh Oh Oh,,,,, buy me this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,, I mean, test out this one:whistling2:
> 900 watts and 8 pounds:thumbup:
> 
> ROKAMAT GYPROCK DRYWALL SANDER Gecko_2012.mp4 www.rokamat.com.au - YouTube


It's 2Grand!! :blink:
http://www.rokamat.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=52


----------



## 2buckcanuck

PrecisionTaping said:


> It's 2Grand!!
> http://www.rokamat.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=59&product_id=52


But I want one









Well at least I have good taste:yes:

That's a sheep shagging kiwi website, Tool Manufacturers do to kiwi's,,,,like kiwi's do to sheep

You half to find a American website, it will be one 1/8 the price:yes:


----------



## Kiwiman

PrecisionTaping said:


> Who makes that Kiwiman!?
> I might try and hunt one down...


http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=538449459
Supplied by Macma....whoever they are, my guess is a chinaman named "hu flung dung" made it.


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> But I want one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least I have good taste:yes:
> 
> That's a sheep shagging kiwi website, Tool Manufacturers do to kiwi's,,,,like kiwi's do to sheep
> 
> You half to find a American website, it will be one 1/8 the price:yes:


No, thats a kangeroo shagging, VB drinking, rugby losing :whistling2:boomerang throwing, Aussie website.


----------



## gazman

I dont $#@& Kangaroos, I hate VB, I dont follow rugby, And dont have a Boomarang. So does that mean that I am not a real Aussie?


----------



## Stopper

DSJOHN said:


> I have 3 PC sanders-- my oldest one [97] burned out last year-- my second oldest[98] just burned out Sat[hoping just brushes] the 97 motor went--being part time now not buying another right now, but we were sanding a house or 2 a week and only replaced bearings on one of them in that whole time---man you guys must be rough on tools!!!


My Porter cable lasted about that long, bought mine around about the same time changed the brushes once and the motor in the Vac...I retired it about 3-4 years ago, it was going but on its last legs, the vacuum I just use at home in the shed so its still working, it has a hole in the top patched over with Duck-tape lol one thing I miss is the static discharges that I'd get off it into my thigh, kept me wide wake while sanding.


----------



## Stopper

2buckcanuck said:


> Buy this one:thumbup::yes:
> 
> Wait till you see how he sands the ceilings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ponceuse murs et plafonds - Loxam - YouTube


 If I have to give up weights and my arms waste away to little frog arms I might buy one ,but for now I'll stick with my Planex.


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> I dont $#@& Kangaroos, I hate VB, I dont follow rugby, And dont have a Boomarang. So does that mean that I am not a real Aussie?


Hahaha, What I meant to say is - sheila shagging, beer swilling, league playing, prawn on the barbie, Ocker.
By the way, I don't shag sheep either but I'm a Kiwi  ......2Buck will beg to differ tho.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> Hahaha, What I meant to say is - sheila shagging, beer swilling, league playing, prawn on the barbie, Ocker.
> By the way, I don't shag sheep either but I'm a Kiwi  ......2Buck will beg to differ tho.


were watching


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> were watching


Looks like a crowd at a Kiwi rock concert, wonder who's playing.... Ram Jam?


----------



## saskataper

Stopper said:


> Never mind dust, as I said thats not why the Festool is better.
> As for sanding evenly, the Festool does a far better job of evenly sanding than a porter cable, part of the reason for that is the PC has a very stiff head on it and the other reason is the Festool can suck from the center of the disk which keeps the sanding disk pulled evenly onto the surface. Also the actual velcro head on the festool is superior.
> As for you car analogy, the Festool's vacuum cleaner is twice the size of your PC vacuum and has a massive dust filter that bangs itself clear of dust regularly, the PC filter by comparison is tiny! and clogs up rapidly as you would expect.
> I've owned a Porter Cable for many years till it wore out, replaced the motor in the Vacuum and the sander and now I've owned the Festool for many years and I can tell you as far as being a work horse the Festool wins hands down, One reason is you can keep using the thing non stop , the vacuum doesnt clog up and you don't have all the maintenance you do with the Porter cable which over time adds up to alot of hours, more than making up for the difference in price.
> Also because the festool sucks onto the wall, the machine itself is applying the pressure and not you, meaning you can keep working longer as you're not working as hard.
> 
> The Port Cable is a Placebo compared to the festool :thumbsup:



Do make use of the removable section on the planex head that allows you to get tighter into corners? How does it do in the angles? Also it seemed like somewhat of a weak link of the machine like it could loosen up over time, get lost, or just break. I had a look at one a month or so ago and I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy one once I get a few more houses lined up.


----------



## Stopper

saskataper said:


> Do make use of the removable section on the planex head that allows you to get tighter into corners? How does it do in the angles? Also it seemed like somewhat of a weak link of the machine like it could loosen up over time, get lost, or just break. I had a look at one a month or so ago and I'm pretty sure I'm going to buy one once I get a few more houses lined up.



I've tried it a couple of times but never take it off now, if you do loose it no great loss, it wont start spitting dust with that bit gone and you can probably get a replacement anyway. I always go round with a sanding sponge and light after machine sanding, and taking that bit off to get into the corner more doesn't achieve much.

I always have it sucking through the middle of the disk too, as it pulls onto the wall quite hard, having it suck from the perimeter it much harder going. It actually suck on so hard sometimes(on really dusty walls) that its almost impossible to pull off without the risk of breaking the machine, i usually dial down the suction so I can get the darn thing off lol ....I may of course be using it totally wrong but Like it set up that way.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

silverstilts said:


> Maybe it was 2buck can't find the video now or thread. I am sure he will chime in as soon as he reads this.


Still thinking of a come back


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

2buckcanuck said:


> Oh Oh Oh,,,,, buy me this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,,, I mean, test out this one:whistling2:
> 900 watts and 8 pounds:thumbup:
> 
> ROKAMAT GYPROCK DRYWALL SANDER Gecko_2012.mp4 www.rokamat.com.au - YouTube


I see Brian did the Taping for that video:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> I see Brian did the Taping for that video:yes:


Not cool bro, not cool. Lol


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

PrecisionTaping said:


> Not cool bro, not cool. Lol


...


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Bazooka-Joe said:


> ...


That's better! lol.
I'll have more videos shortly Joe, don't you worry.


----------



## Mudstar

PrecisionTaping said:


> That's better! lol.
> I'll have more videos shortly Joe, don't you worry.


I've watched your vids brian and I have to tell you I admire your efforts in what you doing with the vids not so much your methods of taping and finishing but we all can't be proficient at everything. Great vids though :thumbup:


----------



## moore

Mudstar said:


> I've watched your vids brian and I have to tell you I admire your efforts in what you doing with the vids not so much your methods of taping and finishing but we all can't be proficient at everything. Great vids though :thumbup:


 Do you ever work? Or do you ever have any work? Slacker..


----------



## PrecisionTaping

Mudstar said:


> I've watched your vids brian and I have to tell you I admire your efforts in what you doing with the vids not so much your methods of taping and finishing but we all can't be proficient at everything. Great vids though :thumbup:


 Holy crap!! Didn't anybody else read that!?!?
I almost got a compliment from Mudstar!!!! :jester: :thumbup:


----------



## gazman

Thought I would fire up this thread by posting a vid using the PC to finish sand.
http://youtu.be/HoqZ8dYMo_Y


----------



## Kiwiman

gazman said:


> Thought I would fire up this thread by posting a vid using the PC to finish sand.
> http://youtu.be/HoqZ8dYMo_Y


We still itchin to see your shortened PC finished Gaz, my short but extendable sander is getting a bit heavy on the shoulder doing ceilings with the motor up front, your one would be ideal :thumbsup:


----------



## vhcconstruction

I am surprised to see that no one has added head lights to there PC. I really need to get my kit up for sale.


----------



## thefinisher

tops on my list would be a cordless sander with enough juice to run for 2-3 hours if needed. I hate dragging around a cord when I'm sanding.


----------



## saskataper

vhcconstruction said:


> I am surprised to see that no one has added head lights to there PC. I really need to get my kit up for sale.


You have a light kit for power sanders!? I saw some Eastern European guy on YouTube had one on his planex, I would buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## vhcconstruction

I attached the two halogens up front and hard wired them to the switch so no extra cord. If I ever get the time I want to make a quick connect but the bad part is you have to take it apart to wire it, bye bye warranty.


----------



## silverstilts

What next lights on your bazooka? I think you would be better off wearing a light band on your forehead. The way they are attached how does it light up what you are sanding out in front of the sanding head?


----------



## vhcconstruction

They work great, you see every little shadow. the light does get around the front very easily. Plus they can't weigh more then a 1/3 pound. I sweat to much of the previous nights cocktails out to wear a light on my head, would short out in no time.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

silverstilts said:


> What next lights on your bazooka?


Dammit:furious:,,,,,,,There goes my game changing idea right out the window

I guess it's back to the drawing board for me









Thanks a lot silver:jester:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/4232157976.html

Is it worth the $, or too good to be true?


----------



## boco

Mr.Brightstar said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/4232157976.html
> 
> Is it worth the $, or too good to be true?


 That look like a good deal. I would phone and see what the deal is. If you can see it in person even better. Two indicaters for how much use is the start button and bristles on head. As long as it doesnt sound like its stolen i would go for it. I just paid $460.00 for my new pc and its already bought and paid for itself. I use the small canister style vacs from Sears. They take a beating and never clog up cause i use bags. Not to mention they are quiet


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/tls/4232157976.html
> 
> Is it worth the $, or too good to be true?


Did you jump on It Brightstar? If there's any minor or major repairs needed you know who talk to:whistling2: DWT..:thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

moore said:


> Did you jump on It Brightstar? If there's any minor or major repairs needed you know who talk to:whistling2: DWT..:thumbup:


Bad timeing for me. Wife 2 kids and family is going to be Expensive this month. Still need to get a tree, pay bills, ect. Any other month, I would bite. You know how it goes.


----------



## moore

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Bad timeing for me. Wife 2 kids and family is going to be Expensive this month. Still need to get a tree, pay bills, ect. Any other month, I would bite. You know how it goes.


Do I ever ! ...Yes Brother ..I know how It goes!!!:yes:


----------



## Makitaboy

It would be a long day.... but worth the drive me thinks...

Seems like its still up.


----------

